# 07 jetta headliner



## sandyvw (Nov 9, 2014)

Help! I'm new this whole forum thing... my husband usually deals with the car but I offered to have a go at this issue and I'm failing! I have an 07 Jetta that has 70k miles on it. In very good shape no major issues. Love the car. The headliner is coming down all over the car, though. I posted to VW's facebook page and they contacted me. I called them back and long story short after an hour of back and forth they will not cover it. They gave me all the corporate bull**** lines. the one that really pissed me off was the assertion that one factor that goes into their decision is the # of VW's you've owned. This is my first. I know this is obviously part of the equation that some bean counter came up with but seriously... telling me that was not a good idea. 
Has anyone else had similar issues with this in their Jetta? Did VW cover it?
IF this isn't the right place to post this I'm sorry. I'm just trying to figure out how to proceed.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

I've only had it covered under warranty. I wouldnt hold out any hope that VW will cover anything on a 7 year old car.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Why on earth would you expect VW to cover a part on a 7 year old vehicle with 70k miles. VW didn't damage the headliner, the owner did.


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

Its a 7 year old car. If its not garaged, then the sun will bake the glue that holds the headliner in place and it fails. Had it drop in my New Beetle ('99), hubby's Jetta TDI ('01 though), and his Audi A4 ('02). I think my Beetle's headliner started coming down at about the 7-8 year mark. It just happens. Its not a VW issue. 

There are how-to's out there on how to replace the headliner yourself. Or you can take the car to an auto interior shop and they can do it.


----------



## sandyvw (Nov 9, 2014)

*must be a VW thing*

7 years is WAAAYYY too early for a headliner to come down. my BMW is 11 years old parked next to the Jetta and no sign of headliner coming down. i've owned 15 or so cars in my life and a lot of them were more than 7 years old and purchased used and never had this happen, its poor quality.


----------



## sandyvw (Nov 9, 2014)

i would expect them to not cover mechanical issues beyond warranty but seriously how many car do you see on the road with sagging headliners? not many:thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## jaysGTI (Apr 1, 2003)

is the cloth hanging down or the headliner support falling off? it shouldn't be doing either, but perhaps a spray adhesive could help if it's the cloth.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

sandyvw said:


> 7 years is WAAAYYY too early for a headliner to come down. my BMW is 11 years old parked next to the Jetta and no sign of headliner coming down. i've owned 15 or so cars in my life and a lot of them were more than 7 years old and purchased used and never had this happen, its poor quality.


What makes you think it has not been damaged by someone at some time? Why are you only considering it is something VW did or didn't do? I have owned VW for over 30 year with a Mk4 that was 14 year old when I traded it. The headliner was still like new. I don't abuse my vehicles.


----------



## madisonswift (Nov 14, 2014)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## thrain (Jan 5, 2015)

I have a garage kept 2007 Jetta (slide sunroof) with under 50k miles that also has a falling headliner. 

I contacted VW to no avail so I took it to local VW dealer to price replacing the headliner. They informed me that they do not actually replace headliners in house as they send all headliner repairs to a local auto upholstery repair shop.

So, after taking the car to the upholstery guy they recommended and a giving him a down payment for the fabric he later called me back and informed me he couldn't repair the Jetta as it was way to difficult. He refunded my money, but I'm still stuck with a pristine car externally and beater inside.

I took it to a few other places around town, but they all wanted to replace the headliner in different ways. (i.e. Remove back window, bend headboard and leave crease). Nothing seemed professional and all of the replacement fabrics looked cheap and weren't the correct colors.

Has anyone had their headliner replaced and if so what method was used? My headliner is a sandy tan color and I really would like the same color if possible.

I want my my car to look nice again on the inside and as close to factory as possible.

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

thrain said:


> I have a garage kept 2007 Jetta (slide sunroof) with under 50k miles that also has a falling headliner.
> 
> I contacted VW to no avail so I took it to local VW dealer to price replacing the headliner. They informed me that they do not actually replace headliners in house as they send all headliner repairs to a local auto upholstery repair shop.
> 
> ...


are there any other dealers in your area? I'm confused as to your dealers solution, sounds like they were trying to fix the cloth and not replace the entire liner (fabric, padding, clips etc.)


----------



## thrain (Jan 5, 2015)

Yes, this was their replacement option. (i.e. Removing headliner board and replacing fabric). Guy told me this model Jetta was too difficult.

There is one other dealer in town, but got same run around from them as well.

I didn't think in my wildest dreams this would be so difficult.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

thrain said:


> Yes, this was their replacement option. (i.e. Removing headliner board and replacing fabric). Guy told me this model Jetta was too difficult.
> 
> There is one other dealer in town, but got same run around from them as well.
> 
> ...


time for a DIY

http://www.myturbodiesel.com/wiki/headliner-removal-and-overhead-light-replacement-mk5-vw-jetta/


----------



## mpearce (Apr 17, 2003)

thrain said:


> I have a garage kept 2007 Jetta (slide sunroof) with under 50k miles that also has a falling headliner.
> 
> I contacted VW to no avail so I took it to local VW dealer to price replacing the headliner. They informed me that they do not actually replace headliners in house as they send all headliner repairs to a local auto upholstery repair shop.
> 
> ...


This is definitely something your dealer should be able to fix. I had my headliner replaced under warranty on my 08 R32. I think it might be worth your while to find a competent dealer that will order one for you and install it even if it means taking a little bit of a drive. It might not be cheap but at least it will be done right. Some of the other options you mentioned sound ridiculous.


----------



## mkvturbogli (Mar 28, 2012)

There have been numerous occasions where VW has covered this. Just contact VW of America customer service and be frank/ brutally honest about it. My sisters 06 Jetta just started having this problem, with the sag in the middle and the headliner ripped away from the pillar by the rear side airbag. Waiting on a response from VWoA, and will give an update about the situation when I hear back.


----------

